
How I Made My Own iPhone – In China [video] - duggan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leFuF-zoVzA
======
mrbill
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14100989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14100989)

------
vit05
Amazing how they use WeChat for everything and how someone's word has value in
the negotiations. They hardly use paper, receipts. Great documentary.

